# Broken off head bolt on briggs



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i have an 8hp (191707) that has a head bolt broke of flush with the head. I was able to get other ones out the were stuck out alittle from the head but not this one thats broke off flush with it. does anyone have any suggestions as to how to go about gettin this head bolt out,, thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would try an ez-out and heat the aluminum around the bolt before attempting to unscrew it with the ez-out. You can also drill the bolt out and install a Heli-coil thread repair insert to restore the threaded area for another head bolt.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you can also weld a washer and nut to it , wire feed works best for me but you can use a stick ,


----------



## Hooper (Nov 11, 2006)

scrench said:


> you can also weld a washer and nut to it , wire feed works best for me but you can use a stick ,


That's an intersting technique. Could you explain it a little more indepth?


----------



## MHPS (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's one that has worked for me.....find a carbide drill bit that is just slightly smaller than the threaded recess and drill right down the center of the bolt. You'll have to use a press in order to stay straight but once you're done the remainder of the bolt will pull out like a curly french fry and you won't need to install a heli-coil. Good luck!


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ok well maybe i will go with the helicoil way. if i do it this way can i use an orgional head bolt becasue i have lots. thanks for the replies


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Hooper said:


> That's an intersting technique. Could you explain it a little more indepth?


 


put a washer over the bolt thats broke off 
weld the flat washer to the bolt 5/16 bolt use 5/16 washer 
if you get too much weld to the bolt use a small grinder and smooth it off a little
put the nut on top of the washer weld the nut to the washer on the inside of the nut and i put a couple spot welds on the outside of the nut to the washer let it cool just a second just long enough for the welds to stick then turn it out works verry good on aluminum and cast iron weld wont stick to the two grade eight nut works the best but a 5 will do it if the bolt aint stuck too bad , try it sometime you will like it works verry good wire feed weld has a little tensile strength they say but i have used a 6011 1/8 in rod and it does the trick another thing that i use on pullys that are hard to get off is a candle and a little heat but be careful it will ignite if you get it too hot and touch the wax to it good luck hope i helped out someone thats what its all about


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

MHPS said:


> Here's one that has worked for me.....find a carbide drill bit that is just slightly smaller than the threaded recess and drill right down the center of the bolt. You'll have to use a press in order to stay straight but once you're done the remainder of the bolt will pull out like a curly french fry and you won't need to install a heli-coil. Good luck!


 
also a good thing to do a counter clockwise drill bit with this will work good also use a good sharp center punch in the center of the bolt you get one shot at getting it straight i always grind the bolt as flat as i can even if i have to get into the surrounding material a little bit just be sure to get it in the center and get it straight , and dont hit it too hard just need a small starter good idea to use a couple different size bits start out small and work your way up , the hard part is like he said (keep it straight ) also hold your mouth right


----------

